# Tenue de ville



## simenon

Bunogiorno a tutti.
Come tradurreste in italiano "en tenue de ville"?
In rete ho trovato questa definizione: La *tenue de ville* est un code vestimentaire occidental répandu dans le monde des affaires. Imprimée sur un carton d'invitation, cette expression fait référence aux vêtements portés au bureau ; les hommes sont alors invités à se vêtir d'un complet avec une cravate et les femmes d'un tailleur ou d'une robe sobre (en évitant les robes à bretelles étroites et les décolletés trop prononcés)
E qui sul forum: "would be elegantly casual"
Il Boch dice "abito da passeggio". Altri dizionari bilingue dicono alla lettera "abito da città".
Si tratta di una donna, di cui si dice solo che "était en tenue de ville" e che aveva il cappello.
Avete qualche idea? Vi sembrano adatte le rese suggerite dai dizionari?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Da quanto ho trovato in internet, mi sa che preferirei stare sul sicuro usando "abito da città". La proposta del Boch mi pare un po' antiquata, ma posso sbagliare, non essendo bilingue nativo.


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Forse hai ragione. In fondo nei libri italiani si trova (anche se spesso si tratta di traduzioni). La differenza è che mentre un francese credo che sappia più o meno che cosa si intenda con questa espressione, un italiano non saprebbe dire che razza di vestito è. Ho trovato in yahoo answer persone italiane in Francia che chiedono che si intenda per "tenue de ville" proprio perché l'equivalente italiano non ha un significato preciso. Insomma temo di fare un calco (anche se sarebbe un calco che ha già parecchie attestazioni).
Resto un po' indecisa, in conclusione.


----------



## matoupaschat

J'aurais pensé que "da città" ne faisait guère problème, car vous avez le reste de la série (de gala, de soirée, de travail, de voyage...). J'ai l'impression qu'un italien comprendra l'expression aussi bien qu'un français et qu'il n'aura de sérieuses difficultés que si on lui demande de définir exactement ce qu'est la "tenue de ville". Mais dans ce cas, il y a gros à parier que le francophone aura les mêmes problèmes.
Et si l'expression a une petite saveur étrangère, cela rappellera tout de suite au lecteur l'endroit où se déroule le récit .


----------



## simenon

Merci Matou. En effet je crois que c'est pourquoi souvent on le traduit comme ça, à la lettre.


----------

